
Newton kills the ‘Sent’ folder to make email as easy as instant messaging - karsuroju
https://www.cultofmac.com/545317/newton-kills-the-sent-folder-to-make-email-as-easy-as-instant-messaging/
======
Lionsion
Did Apple let the Newton trademark lapse? I clicked on this totally expecting
it to be some before-its-time innovation from 1993.

------
taohansen
Delta Chat, which is free and open source (available in Android’s F-Droid
repos) does conversational email better than anyone.

Most of my emails are responded to because I don’t send a wall of text and the
subject line is automatically formatted on their end to contain the beginning
of your first sentence.

I’ve completely done away with “Dear,” and “Kindly, Tao” because obviously the
email is from me and dear is an artifact. Everyone I write to this way
responds in kind. I like to think I’m training them out of bad email habits.

I’ve reduced all my chat apps down to just Delta Chat for acquaintances and
Telegram for inner circle who I feel comfortable asking to install yet another
app for (this is also a great litmus test to find out who your true friends
are by the way).

~~~
foxyv
I keep an informal address to a lot of my emails because they are CCd and
forwarded constantly so it isn't easy to tell at a glance to whom I'm sending
them. Usually something simple like "Hi John!"

